# 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film with bike racks



## af22 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm paranoid about getting my paint scratched up by my trunk rack, and i'm hesitant in installing a roof rack due to fear or my paint being rubbed away over time.

Has anyone tried using any type of paint protection film / clear bra product under the mounting points of either the Q towers on the roof, or the trunk to protect the car from the rack mount points?

Something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/24-x...020QQitemZ300153665860QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

I have never seen this stuff first hand, so i have no idea what it's like and if it will even do what i want it to do.

Any suggestions would be great,
Thanks.


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Funny you mention that because I was just reading a post (on another forum) where some guy just installed some protection on his A-C pillars for the same reason.

http://www.legacygt.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39045&page=2

Post #22 has some pics.


----------



## af22 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks ken.

that looks awsome!

now, i just wonder how much that costs for 2 long strips...


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Check this out :
http://www.findtape.com/shop/product.aspx?id=173&bc=F

A lot of Ibis Mojo riders (including myself) use that stuff for their stays and downtube and I'm sure it's more than sufficient for your car. I believe it's the same thickness as the 3M as well.


----------



## Rouleur321 (Feb 27, 2004)

I am. 

NO WAY do I want a dumb rack to muck up my Acura TSX. I HATE roof racks, but whachyagonnado? Its working well. I cut small pieces of clearbra, just big enough to fit under the clips and affixed to the roof where the clip goes. 

Ill post up some pics soon.


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

I got some of this stuff today from the local Pep Boys.

Cheaper than ebay's crap too. Same exact stuff.

Installed it. It certainly isn't "invisible", but it looks like it'll do its job. We shall see.


----------

